# weight lifting for a rugby player.!!!



## jazz_11 (Nov 29, 2008)

right guys after abit of advice please looking to increase strength power and speed on my legs, whats best, reps exercises etc etc heard various different things, whats your view tho.

thanks


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

weights=power, loads of olympic lifts, power cleans, hang cleans, high raises, snatches, squats, half squats,deadlifts

But please, DO NOT TRY THESE UNTIL YOU HAVE MASTERD THE TECHNIQUE!!! as bad form and you will spend more time on the injury table! plenty of videos on youtube, even try getting somebody to record you, to evaluate where u need to improve! posture and weight transfer/ timing is essential! 

box jumps, burpees, S.A.Q work ( speed, agility, quickness) sprints, hill sprints, rowing. mostly interval training that involves short bursts.

Weight and rep range, always changing to shock the body, go till you cannot go nomore, pick ure self up and go sum facking more!!

Plenty of rest and diet and ull be sorted!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i know sweet FA about rugby but theres a few rugby lads in the gym and they claim that the thing they run into and push around field is the best thing for leg power.

I cant remember what they call it but its a sldge thing with pads on in and you run into it and push it.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> i know sweet FA about rugby but theres a few rugby lads in the gym and they claim that the thing they run into and push around field is the best thing for leg power.
> 
> I cant remember what they call it but its a sldge thing with pads on in and you run into it and push it.


a scrum machine


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hsmann87 said:


> a scrum machine


could be lol but im sure they have refered to it as a ruk fcukker before or summit lol


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Prowler.......


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Mate have a butchers at this, just so you put the right focus in the weight room at the right time of year.

http://www.brettsmith.co.nz/rugby/period.htm


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Not a Rugby player but that's still an interesting table. Got me thinking about how I balance out my training over a full year..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

On the lead up to a comp i push my car with the handbrake up a few clicks for 100m for a few sets, good for cardio too...


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

fairplay to you taffy you must be a fit bloke pushing cars is the quickest way to get your heart rate up there is. My mate did a strength comp they had to load up a landrover full of heavy gear then push it 50 metres. My god everyone one of them were pukking there guts up afterwards.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I see a lot of rugby guys at my gym going weighted spring squats. Thinks its good for power. Id also stick in SLDL as well because strong hams are going to give huge driving force.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good 6 pack looks great at the end of the game,when the top's come off.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

No good lookin good in your underpants, if you cant back it up on the field!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ruggersplayer said:


> weights=power, loads of olympic lifts, power cleans, hang cleans, high raises, snatches, squats, half squats,deadlifts
> 
> But please, DO NOT TRY THESE UNTIL YOU HAVE MASTERD THE TECHNIQUE!!! as bad form and you will spend more time on the injury table! plenty of videos on youtube, even try getting somebody to record you, to evaluate where u need to improve! posture and weight transfer/ timing is essential!
> 
> ...


Play rugby myself to a decent standard, also do some conditiong coaching.

I would not recommend Olympic Lifts to the majority of players, most people never get the technique sufficiently correct to develop any power - they're high skill movements and guys spend years perfecting them.

If you want power exercises, much better to focus on exercises that develop hip extension and posterior chain strength without being too difficult to master, think: Squats, Deadlifts, Kettlebell Swings, Box Jumps, Tire Flips etc etc. Of course this is assuming you have a decent strength base already? No point trying to develop power if you have no strength first?

In terms of routines, I've seen good results from basing my lifting around programs such as Wendler's 531 and Defranco's Westside for Skinny [email protected], you can always add power exercises like plyometrics to them. A new programme on the lifting scene developed by an ex-shot putter is the "Juggernaught Method", it's based around big multijoint exercises like Squats and Deads, but also gives you the framework to implement power and conditiong work, @ $20 it's not a bad investment: http://www.jtsstrength.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

car pushin will make you hurl lol... a good heavy tyre flip maybe?


----------



## Cedrick (May 9, 2011)

Hi Jazz,

The effective way to increase your strength is by doing low rep sets with heavy weights. 3-5 reps will provide you good range for building strength.

Besides reps you can mow your lawn or pushing car are also great exercises to to build strength.

Orem recreation center


----------

